# [H] 2 GK Armies, 40% off [W] $$ [USA]



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

So I've finally come to the conclusion that I just don't have time in my life to play 40k as much as I would like and thus only really need one army. Unfortunately for my Grey Knights, my Tyranids have always held first place in my heart, as shown by the fact quite a bit of the GK's aren't even assembled yet. So, I'm selling them off for about 40% off MSRP. I've split the army into two sections, a Draigo Wing style army and an Inquisitorial stye army, for those that don't want to buy both. However, I will not split this list further or sell of individual items. So here is what I have:

*Draigo Wing List*

*NIB/NOS*[/u]: 


-2 Ven. Dread 

-1 Landraider 

-1 Razorbacks 

-10 Power Armor GK's 


-2 pairs FW Dread. Autocannon Arms

-1 FW Siege Dread w/ assault drill and flamestorm cannon arms


*Partially Built*: 

-1 Dreadknight (already magnetized hands and have extra arm mount for all weapons to be magnetized) 



*Built*: 


-Lord Draigo (pewter, primed black) 

-Brother-Captain Stern (pewter)

-1 Terminator Librarian (pewter)

-15 Paladins (primed black, one painted)(8 halberds, 2 force swords, 3 Daemon hammers, 2 Brotherhood Banners, w/ 3 Psilencers) (have extra weapons NOS still) (2 weapon heads broken off, 3 banner books broken off, all still in a bag with them)

-1 Techmarine (pewter)

-2 Servo-skulls (pewter)

-1 Landraider (painted well)


At 40% off MSRP, this comes to $460 + shipping.



*Inquisitorial List
*[/FONT]
*NIB/NOS*: 

-Techmarine w/ Servitors

-Servitor w/ CC Arm

-1 Stormraven 

-2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths (pewter) 

-3 Crusader (1 pewter, 2 finecast)

-1 pair FW Dread. Autocannon Arms



*Unassembled (removed from sprue)*:

- Inquisitor Coteaz (pewter)

-Servitor w/ Plasma Cannon (Finecast)


*Partially Built*: 

-1 Dreadnought (ready for magnetizing) 

-Stormraven (left partially assembled to paint inside before finishing) 



*Built*: 


-Inquisitor Karamazov

-1 FW Inquisitor Solomon Lok (resin) 

-Gideon Lorr (pewter, well painted) (limited edition Inquisitor)

-1 Servitor w/ CC arm (pewter) 

-3 Servo-skulls (pewter) 

-5 Crusaders (pewter) 

-12 Death Cult Assassins (pewter, 4 bare, 6 primed black, 2 painted) 

-1 each of 4 specialty assassins (all pewter, Eversor primed black) 

-2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths (pewter) 

-3 Acolytes (pewter, 2 primed black) 

-1 Inqu. Chimera 

-Grey Knights Codex


At 40% off MSRP, this list comes to $475 + shipping.

Here are pictures of the painted Landraider and Gideon Lorr: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd394/Senor_Feel_Good/

For more pictures or questions, please PM me.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Back to the top! Still for sale!


----------

